# 94 Altima 2.4L Engine problems



## rains76 (Jul 28, 2009)

HI, New to the scene, but ive been lurking for awhile. 

I recently purchased a 1994 Altima from this lady on Craiglist. I paid $600 for it. 

The problem Im having is the Engine noise and the Oil Light keeps coming at idle after driving it for awhile. It's got oil in it! If I drive it short distances the light never comes on. It seems like it only comes on if I drive it on the highway or any longer than 10 mins. 

See, When i get off the highway and stop at a light, the oil light will flicker on when the car shifts back down to 1st and the idle drops back down below 1000 rpm.

I tried putting 5w30 in it... 4 quarts. I also have the engine knocking noise. 

So this morning I changed it to SAE 40 and added a quart of Lucas Oil Stabilizer. The engine knock went away till I drove it. 

Should I replace the OIl Pressure switch? 

What should I do?


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:ALTIMA*

THE CHECK ENGINE LIGHT CAN BE TWO THINGS. A WHOLE IN THE EXHAUST SYSTEM OR A BAD SENSOR.

REGARDING THE KNOCKING THATS THE TENSIONER, WHICH IS COMMON IN ALL ALTIMAS YRS 93-01. AN IS NOT A PROBLEM.

I HAVE A 96 ALTIMA THAT HAS BOTH THE CHECK ENGINE LIGHT DO TO A BAD GASKET IN THE CATALYSTIC CONVERTER AND THE KNOCKING DO TO THE TENSIONER.

I HAD THE CAR FOR 3 YRS NOW AND NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH IT.

THE TENSIONER IT SELF IS $50, BUT TO REPLACE IT IS MORE THAN $400, SINCE IT'S RELATED TO THE TIME CHAIN.


----------



## rains76 (Jul 28, 2009)

altimanum1 said:


> THE CHECK ENGINE LIGHT CAN BE TWO THINGS. A WHOLE IN THE EXHAUST SYSTEM OR A BAD SENSOR.
> 
> REGARDING THE KNOCKING THATS THE TENSIONER, WHICH IS COMMON IN ALL ALTIMAS YRS 93-01. AN IS NOT A PROBLEM.
> 
> ...


It's not the Check Engine light, mine is the Oil Light. 

It comes on when I stop or let the engine idle after driving about 15 mins.


----------

